#ubuntu-tw 2011-01-12
<qiaoji> 这里天天挂着这么多人，就是不说话
<shang> qiaoji:   要說什麼?
<byonk> 好冷喔!~
<jjhuang> 好濕喔
<icman> 只好煮蛇湯驅寒了  (誤)
<byonk> @@!!~
<icman> byonk: 麥走~
<byonk> 囧!!!~~~
<byonk> <----不好吃!!~
<icman> byonk: XD
<byonk> 腳好冰喔!!~
<icman> 買袖毯來穿？
<byonk> 袖毯!!!~
<icman> 然後你就變成佛地魔了  (大誤)
<byonk> 佛...佛地魔!!!~
#ubuntu-tw 2011-01-13
<hugo_> 你好
<hugo_> 請問台灣比較快的 apt-server 在哪邊有資料呢
<shang> hugo_: 應該可以用Ubuntu自帶的search 一下吧
<hugo_> 找到囉 謝謝  ubuntu 自帶的 都是國外低
<shang> hugo_: 也有台灣的喔, Update Manager> Settings> Ubuntu Software> Download From> 台灣裡面應該有10多個左右
<shang> 雖然每個速度不一, 也不是每個都能用
<kengyu> shang, 你會打中文嗎！
<kengyu> hugo_, tw.archive.ubuntu.com 應該是最快的一個，和 ftp.tw.debian.org 是同一台機器，放在台大。
<shang> kengyu: 不會！！！
<kengyu> shang, 聽說ubuntu正式的中文名 (在中國，至少目前) 是友幫拓，不知tw loco 是不是也要跟進？
<shang> kengyu: 喔？ 我以為他們是叫他做 烏邦圖？
<kengyu> shang, 不過這裡topic寫的是 烏邦托
<hugo_> thanks guys
<hugo_> 各位前輩是否有人有經驗 把 FAI 安裝在 ubuntu 裡面呢?
<shang> kengyu: 也是
<shang> hugo_: FAI？
<hugo_> Fully Automatic Installation
<hugo_> 大量佈署得的套件
<wisag0d> 午安
<gko> hi
<wisag0d_> 我想要問，有人使用過EvilWm嗎？
<Ech0> anyone near longshan temple?
<Ech0> i need a lil help from there
<wisag0d_> What happened?
#ubuntu-tw 2011-01-15
<MopperWhite> 这里的人不会说话吗？
#ubuntu-tw 2011-01-16
<mfmg1911> 臺灣房間都沒人說話的
#ubuntu-tw 2012-01-09
<duomaxwellr> 請問 tw.archive.ubuntu.com 主機又壞掉了嗎？
#ubuntu-tw 2012-01-10
<Guest22633> hi
<Guest22633> ä¹¾
<Guest22633> 幹這裡沒人
<hugokuo> ....
<jackden> = =
<leo-> 設置
#ubuntu-tw 2012-01-12
<jackden> 大家早安
#ubuntu-tw 2012-01-13
<jackden> 早安
<Kandu> 早
<Wacker> 早
<Algo> Anyone here from Taipei? 
<rypervenche> lol Algo
<Algo> hi rypervenche ;o
<Algo> rypervenche: What brings you here? 
<Algo> xD
<rypervenche> I love everything that is related to Taiwan :)
<rypervenche> And I love Linux.
<Algo> rypervenche: Me too :) but this is a local community, is it not? I used to be very involved in the Ubuntu California LoCo 
<rypervenche> I'm not sure. It's usually very dead in here, unfortunately.
<Algo> :\
<Algo> 55 people in the room and it's usually dead?
<rypervenche> 那，你看得懂我血的嗎？
<rypervenche> Yep
<rypervenche> 寫＊
<Algo> rypervenche: Yes, I can read ;)
<Algo> rypervenche: What makes Taiwan so interesting to you?
<rypervenche> Well, a lot of little things.
<rypervenche> The 繁體子 is a big one.
<rypervenche> The people, the democracy, the landscape/country itself, other things as well
<Algo> rypervenche: The democracy? ,__,
<rypervenche> Freedom I should say.
<rypervenche> More so than in China, but I won't go into that. To each his own.
<rypervenche> I have my reasons for liking it, and part of it has no reason.
<rypervenche> I liked France and I learned and now speak French fluently. I liked France for no reason other than I was learning the language. And I moved and lived there for a while.
<Algo> Ah, nice
<icrazyhack> 中国是有很多不自由,但绝不是新闻报道的那样都是国家给的,不自由来自于自我的封杀,言论在逐渐放宽,需要给P民觉醒的时间。
#ubuntu-tw 2012-01-15
<slchen> 請問有可能可以不透過 firefox 而獨立執行它的 plugin 嗎？
<slchen> 或者是把 firefox 縮小到只能 render 網頁跟執行 plugin
<John> hi
<yao_ziyuan> 大家谈谈华人在开源上比较有名的例子吧。我只知道：WenQuanYi 字体，scim 输入法，ibus 输入法。
#ubuntu-tw 2013-01-08
<zhenbeiju> byonk_, ~~
<zhenbeiju> 是你吗
<zhenbeiju> acman, hello
<zhenbeiju> icman, ~~
 * icman 默默的走過~
<icman> 也下的太默默..@@
<byonk_> @@!
#ubuntu-tw 2013-01-09
<guest-5nn6iE> BlueT_:
<guest-5nn6iE> MSG<Blue_T><開源軟體>
<yillkid> Hi all 使用 12.10 的大大們。你們的 firefox 選單都沒有問題嗎？
#ubuntu-tw 2013-01-11
<__RJ___> 明天 Webconf.tw 缺顧攤人員...如果有意願幫忙填個排班表吧~
<__RJ___> http://j.mp/ubuntutw_webconf
<__RJ___> 這邊有一個便當兼免費入場但"官方表示"不能聽講的名額...先搶先贏
<__RJ__> 回來了...
#ubuntu-tw 2013-01-13
<butviktor> 我有一個很嚴重的問題關於我的laptop?能幫幫我嗎?
<butviktor> hello?
<butviktor> 失望...
<byonk> @@!
<locy69> @@
#ubuntu-tw 2014-01-08
<fredderik74> 誰會說漢語嗎?
#ubuntu-tw 2014-01-10
<Guest37947> 請問要如何聯絡此論壇管理者?
#ubuntu-tw 2015-01-06
<ernie4chan> HELLLLLLLLLLLO
<ernie4chan> everybody
<ernie4chan> rock ur body
<ernie4chan> backstree ubuntu tonight!
#ubuntu-tw 2015-01-08
<oboo_> 你好
#ubuntu-tw 2015-01-09
<alstonChang> it's too silent
<alstonChang> ./q
<alstonChang> ./leave
#ubuntu-tw 2016-01-11
<lex__> 大家好？
<lex__> well ok
#ubuntu-tw 2017-01-09
<allen_> hallow
<allen_> 有人能教教我如何用LINUX嗎?
#ubuntu-tw 2017-01-10
<KylinWu> q
#ubuntu-tw 2017-01-11
<ubuntu_> 有人吗
#ubuntu-tw 2018-01-14
<SeViSeL0AGAK> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). ibvlj: a0000778 woodrows1en RJHsiao ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SeViSeL0AGAK> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). elqozps: sinxccc woodrowshen a0000778 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yourmom963> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). rabniholww: ubuntulog woodrowshen gaod_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SeViSeL0AGAK> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). ijtdu: MLChen Hellosun wcpan â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<SeViSeL0AGAK> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). uqrmaeen: komugi Guest58288 woodrowshen ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yourmom963> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). sbtybhsppa: FourDollars KylinWu StanleyHsiao ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SeViSeL0AGAK> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). iqsij: BestSteve RJHsiao cswang ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<yourmom963> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). lauzca: BlueT_ AndrewLee chihchun_afk â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<SeViSeL0AGAK> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). kechhghcj: needgem sinxccc ubuntulog ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yourmom963> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). khozm: Guest58288 needgem chihchun_afk ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SeViSeL0AGAK> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). kxxld: cswang tai271828 ubuntulog ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yourmom963> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). vydnszxu: RJHsiao FourDollars exc3pt1on ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SeViSeL0AGAK> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). igookkvm: n5mPoor BestSteve felixonmars ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yourmom963> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). ayjdhal: woodrows1en woodrowshen AceLan ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SeViSeL0AGAK> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). esozz: felixonmars rich1iu a0000778 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yourmom963> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). hmpqe: DreamerC RJHsiao tsung ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yourmom963> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). duloi: KylinWu AndrewLee czchen ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yourmom963> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). bhwmyrbbmx: s8321414 Guest58288 BlueT_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yourmom963> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). wlouwb: s8321414 cibs felixonmars ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yourmom963> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). qpeztwf: komugi cswang s8321414 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yourmom963> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). vwkbijpmzr: gaod_ n5mPoor felixonmars ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yourmom963> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). gvmibu: AceLan YChao_ woodrows1en ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yourmom963> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). zsmooi: a0000778 woodrowshen komugi ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yourmom963> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). pcajjvb: czchen SeViSeL0AGAK nyli ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yourmom963> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). oaazthyjju: AndrewLee BlueT_ MLChen ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yourmom963> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). tghgut: ubuntulog Hellosun YChao_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yourmom963> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). leyvnc: chihchun_afk Guest58288 KylinWu ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yourmom963> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). saytirbm: nyli KylinWu MLChen ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yourmom963> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). exchyryck: a0000778 needgem nyli ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yourmom963> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). aqntcjszz: cibs nyli rich1iu ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yourmom963> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). iteusnr: RJHsiao DreamerC needgem ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yourmom963> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). ekbcwlcqv: StanleyHsiao DreamerC s8321414 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yourmom963> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). wzhmncfwnf: BlueT_ Guest58288 tsung ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yourmom963> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). cbrucazjft: StanleyHsiao AceLan rich1iu ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yourmom963> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). fdeyfo: woodrows1en woodrowshen felixonmars ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yourmom963> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). detvsxmmgk: n5mPoor s8321414 StanleyHsiao ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yourmom963> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). fwggeqiw: gaod_ SeViSeL0AGAK czchen ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yourmom963> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). uncfsgkeis: rich1iu czchen komugi ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yourmom963> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). sjsmdglt: StanleyHsiao n5mPoor wcpan ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yourmom963> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). blskj: cswang exc3pt1on RJHsiao ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yourmom963> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). gnfcjubmm: cibs tai271828 felixonmars â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<yourmom963> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). ayyvz: tsung nyli AceLan ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yourmom963> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). yskcpzda: sinxccc wcpan komugi ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<yourmom963> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). dbbxiduv: MLChen Guest58288 cswang ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yourmom963> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). nrayum: SeViSeL0AGAK s8321414 a0000778 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
